# Heel Inlets



## Keystone

Have a tract home builder, using NJ plumbers in Pa., plumbed all homes using low heel inlets off rear of toilets, opps.

Does the New Jersey Plumbing code differentiate between a high heel inlet and low heel inlet? Question is informational to try and understand the neighbors code and foresee potential issues in the future.

2006 National Plumbing Code

A heel or side-inlet quarter bend shall not be used as a dry vent when the inlet is placed in a horizontal

position or any similar arrangement ofpipe or fittings producing a similar effect.

EXCEPTION: When the entire fitting is part of a dry vent arrangement system the heel or side-inlet bend

shall be acceptable. See Figures 2.4.2-A and 2.4.2-8


----------



## steveray

I don't think I understand the references to dry vent....I know we can't use san tees on the horizontal for drainage.....I can't see where a dry vent could ever be an issue...


----------



## Francis Vineyard

Is this the answer your question;

12.6.2.1
​


Where a vent pipe connects to a horizontal fixture drain branch, and conditions require a horizontal offset in the vent below the flood level rim of the fixture served, the vent shall be taken off so that the invert of the horizontal portion of the vent pipe is at or above the centerline of the horizontal soil or waste pipe.

https://bulk.resource.org/codes.gov/nj_plumbing.pdf


​


----------



## Keystone

Francis, you hit it on the head. Low heel below centerline, high heel above. Now I can go to Jersey and inspect, lol.

Steveray, the heel creates a shoulder/ledge for the toilet waste to accumulate.


----------



## Francis Vineyard

Keystone said:
			
		

> Francis, you hit it on the head.


For once I managed it with a pipe wrench without blungeon it to death.

Have a safe and fun night.


----------



## RJJ

Is the Heel inlet being used as a vent? or a drainage branch with its own vent beyond and above the toilet bend?


----------



## Francis Vineyard

RJJ said:
			
		

> Is the Heel inlet being used as a vent? or a drainage branch with its own vent beyond and above the toilet bend?


Thanks RJJ for pointing that out.


The NSPC in the drainage section talks about venting;



2.4 FITTINGS AND CONNECTIONS IN DRAINAGE SYSTEMS



2.4.2 Heel or Side-Inlet Bends
​

A heel or side-inlet quarter bend shall not be used as a dry vent when the inlet is placed in a horizontal
​position or any similar arrangement of pipe or fittings producing a similar effect.



EXCEPTION: When the entire fitting is part of a dry vent arrangement system the heel or side-inlet bend
​shall be acceptable.

2006 IRC has the same requirement; 



P3005.1.3 Heel- or side-inlet quarter bends, venting. 

Heel-inlet or side-inlet quarter bends, or any arrangement of pipe and fittings producing a similar effect, shall be acceptable as a dry vent where the inlet is placed in a vertical position. The inlet is permitted to be placed in a horizontal position only where the entire fitting is part of a dry vent arrangement.






​


Does the NSPC address low heel inlet similarly to IRC?



P3005.1.2 Heel- or side-inlet quarter bends, drainage. 

Heel-inlet quarter bends shall be an acceptable means of connection, except where the quarter bends serves a water closet. A low-heel inlet shall not be used as a wet-vented connection. Side-inlet quarter bends shall be an acceptable means of connection for both drainage, wet venting and stack venting arrangements.


​

​


----------



## Keystone

RJJ - This application is low-heel inlet used as wet vent served from a water closet.


----------



## jar546

If the heel comes is a dry vent straight out the bottom, horizontally it is no good.  Have a pic of the setup?


----------



## TimNY

I know I'm a little off of the OPs question, but a heel inlet can't be used with a water closet, period.  Doesn't matter if it's high or low, drainage or vent (although a vent would be wrong on so many levels).

Tim


----------



## RJJ

Agree with Jeff! It must be washed / wet!


----------



## TimNY

*P3005.1.2 Heel- or side-inlet quarter bends, drainage. *

Heel-inlet quarter bends shall be  an acceptable means of connection, except where the quarter bends  serves a water closet. A low-heel inlet shall not be used as a  wet-vented connection. Side-inlet quarter bends shall be an acceptable  means of connection for both drainage, wet venting and stack venting  arrangements.


----------



## Keystone

Sorry no pic.

TimNY is correct in the method the plumber plumbed it.


----------



## RJJ

This method goes back to the old National standard or in PA AKA as the Phila plumbing code.


----------



## Dave C

low heal on toilet.



			
				RJJ said:
			
		

> This method goes back to the old National standard or in PA AKA as the Phila plumbing code.


 the low heal arrangment can be use in new jersey if the fitting is in a wet vent setup, if solids get trapped  in the horizontal portion of the heal [or vent]the next time you use the lav it will get washed out.


----------



## steveray

2012 IPC......706.4 Heel- or side-inlet quarter bends.

Heel-inlet quarter bends shall be an acceptable means of connection, except where the quarter bend serves a water closet. A low-heel inlet shall not be used as a wet-vented connection. Side-inlet quarter bends shall be an acceptable means of connection for drainage, wet venting and stack venting arrangements.

Again not in my 2003....but it has since been addressed...


----------



## Keystone

The 2012 IRC reads the same as IPC.

In this senario its off back of toilet so still an issue.


----------

